# LM20 no 17, collected at the weekend.



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So after 20 years in business (and 9 years tuning R35 GT-Rs) Litchfield Motors decided to celebrate with 20 new modified cars with a factory equaling 3 year warranty.

This encouraged me to come back to R35 ownership after 3 years in an MY10, MY11 and MY14 then a 3 year break.

The idea was the right blend of usability and performance, not silly power.

I chose build slot 17. LM20 no17.
Seemed apt as it's a 17 reg car on the new shape MY17 GT-R platform.
Here she is:










The LM20s delivered so far (there are 4 slots left) have all been based on the normal GT-R.

But wanting something a bit edgier I askd for the Track Edition, with an amount of work by Nismo under the skin including the hand welded Nissan bonded chassis for better handling.

As Nissan UK has not sold many Track Editions (currently 3) they keep no stock, hence a three month wait... but it arrived two weeks ago at the UK port.

Nissan collected it and send it straight to Litchfield Motors for the LM20 treatment.










Track Edition has the following extras over the stock Nissan GT-R.
Nismo welded/bonded chassis.
Nismo front hubs.
Wider front wings.
Optional Nismo carbon boot lid.
Carbon rear spoiler.
Red stitched interior.
Track Edition plaque.










Litchfield then add the following as part of their limited run of 20 new LM20 GT-Rs.

ENGINE
Litchfield 102 mm exhaust system with Sports Cats
Cast turbo downpipes
Larger fuel injectors
High flow fuel pumps
Litchfield air intake kit
Litchfield boost hoses
Litchfield intercooler
Litchfield Version 6 custom ECU calibration
4 switchable maps for fuel octane
Adjustable boost levels
iPhone/iPad connectivity
Upgraded gearbox software

SUSPENSION
Litchfield/Bilstein Damptronic
Custom Eibach springs and anti-roll bar

BRAKES
400 mm Alcon front rotors with lightweight bells
380 mm Alcon rear rotors
Upgraded brake pads front and rear
Goodridge braided brake lines
Litchfield silver brake calipers

WHEELS 
Lightweight RAYS Volk Racing TE37

TYRES 
Michelin Pilot Sport 4

EXTERIOR 
Litchfield carbon front lip spoiler
Litchfield carbon front grille blade
Litchfield carbon rear spoiler extension
Litchfield carbon rear bumper vents

INTERIOR
Alcantara steering wheel with red band
Unique badging with internal build number plaque

This leaves you with a very impressive and special car.










I then added one extra thing that wasn't on the list...

A full Carbon Ceramic brake kit from Alcon including new (lighter/better) calipers, which seemed fitting for the only LM20 to date to be built on the Track Edition base car.










The car is amazing.

Quoted performance is:
POWER: 675 PS (666 bhp)
TORQUE: 833 nm @ 2,100 rpm (615 lb-ft), 813 nm @ 2,500-5,100 rpm (600 lb-ft)
ACCELERATION: 2.5 secs 0-60 mph, 5.7 secs 0-100 mph 
TOP SPEED: 203 mph

Needless to say it's very, very fast.
And stops amazingly quickly.
But with the LM changes it also handles really well and you have more feel than in a normal R35.










I am so glad I went for the Track Edition, as the base car for the LM20.
It's a beast.
Love the engraved wheels too.










It's not a silly big power GT-R, but it's a great car and can get all the power down nearly anywhere.
Exactly the point of the LM20 and why I personally would leave it as standard LM20 as possible.

Blisteringly fast point to point car.
And I still have my 3 year new car warranty.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks amazing mate... enjoy it!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Amazing - very very jealous.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

That is some car..


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Very Nice - interesting they have changed the fuel pumps on the lm20


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I hope you kept your track edition wheels which are also nice!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> I hope you kept your track edition wheels which are also nice!


Of course.
Let them keep the suspension but have the Nismo rims and OEM tyres.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Stunning, great additions too with the boot and brakes

Very jealous


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Also, on the rear bumper, the carbon vents, how do they do that? Is it holes cut in bumper and this overlays it?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent, Congrats! One of the loveliest ones I've seen, TE37s go well with the orange  
Didn't realise they have sport cats now, cool 
Ceramics make a huge improvement on the steering feel.
Do LM20s also come with the handling kit? (you've missed it on the spec list


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow that is lovely!!! A friend of mine (Ella) who came to see you at the weekend said she is now sold on the 35 haha - must be very special. It looks fantastic 

All the best,

James


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Perfect spec. well done and congratulations!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Cracking set-up. Amazed that more track spec R35s haven't been sold.

I wonder how much unsprung mass you've saved with those wheels and brakes. I'll wager that that saving will help the ride and the feel of the car.

Knowing that R35 owners like to name their cars could I suggest that henceforth the car is referred to as the Ginger Ninja?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Cracking set-up. Amazed that more track spec R35s haven't been sold.
> 
> I wonder how much unsprung mass you've saved with those wheels and brakes. I'll wager that that saving will help the ride and the feel of the car.
> 
> Knowing that R35 owners like to name their cars could I suggest that henceforth the car is referred to as the Ginger Ninja?


Never been into the naming thing! :chuckle:

But I think you are right on the handling, mass.
With the Litchfield handling kit and reduced mass the steering feels more like one of the older Skyline GT-Rs than an R35.
It's very responsive, edgier and much more kart like for such a big heavy car.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Very special with your personalised touches, love it!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Totally Jealous and in awe of this car. Well done RICHard!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats, Godzilla looks superb! With the config you have gone for, the ultimate R35 setup? I think so!

- question - 'Nissan collected it and send it straight to Litchfield Motors for the LM20 treatment.

So, Nissan happy to send a new car direct to Litchfields to be modified? wowsers!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Congrats, Godzilla looks superb! With the config you have gone for, the ultimate R35 setup? I think so!
> 
> - question - 'Nissan collected it and send it straight to Litchfield Motors for the LM20 treatment.
> 
> So, Nissan happy to send a new car direct to Litchfields to be modified? wowsers!


Thanks.

Yes Litchfield take the car direct from Nissan, who are fully aware of the LM20 project.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic spec and congrats. I am so tempted. What a Track Edition ought to be and you probably have a better all round car than a Nismo.
Could you post a pic of the steering wheel if you dont mind as personally I don't like the standard one on MY17 and keen to seen the Litchfield one. 
Thanks. Rich.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Possibly my new favourite GT-R of all time.

Far better than a Nismo IMHO.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That's mega, really pleased for you owning such a nice car.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats, what an awesome machine. Need to see this colour in the flesh to appreciate it. Its the colour I would choose. What a weapon.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Looks awesome, lovely looking car.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

This is what the track edition should've been like straight from the factory! Tastefully modded with the right parts, good on you :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Some inside pics please!

Love it and 675bhp is big power!!


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Your car looks fantastic. I'd also be interested to see some interior pics. Thanks.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Will be interesting to hear how it compares to some of your RB26 cars. Looks amazing.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> - question - 'Nissan collected it and send it straight to Litchfield Motors for the LM20 treatment.
> 
> So, Nissan happy to send a new car direct to Litchfields to be modified? wowsers!


Nissan would be happy because the standard engine/gearbox warranty is built into the price of the car, which they no longer have to honour. If every customer did this they would be very happy.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

That's one sexy looking motor in the orange extra special track pack and ceramics !!!!! well worth the extra wait , after the first service (1200)miles the fun starts got mine back last week and the noise it makes is from god they nailed this car best car I ever drove its on rails iam one happy customer and will never sell ever  enjoy as its hard not to !!! keeping it clean is another thing lol


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

Great to see another one, spec is awesome - hope you enjoy mate


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Monster GTR said:


> Absolutely fantastic spec and congrats. I am so tempted. What a Track Edition ought to be and you probably have a better all round car than a Nismo.
> Could you post a pic of the steering wheel if you dont mind as personally I don't like the standard one on MY17 and keen to seen the Litchfield one.
> Thanks. Rich.


Thanks.
Some interior and wheel pictures.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for photos of steering wheel and interior. Looks so much better than standard.
I see you had your car delivered direct to Litchfield so do Litchfield arrange the purchase of the car or do you do that yourself through your preferred dealer (and get the best discounted price you can?).


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Monster GTR said:


> Thanks for photos of steering wheel and interior. Looks so much better than standard.
> I see you had your car delivered direct to Litchfield so do Litchfield arrange the purchase of the car or do you do that yourself through your preferred dealer (and get the best discounted price you can?).



Litchfield source the car and you collect it as a new car with the LM20 pack.

In theory you could buy a car with a bit of money off and ask them to mod it to LM20 but I don't know if they would do that as a real LM20 as logically a bit of saving on the car helps to make building them viable for them.
It is a business after all.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

CT17 said:


> Thanks.
> Some interior and wheel pictures.




Looks perfect just the right amount of colour inside


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Steering wheel looks good in alcantara -
just like a Nismo item. Apparently the Nismo steering wheel is stupidly expensive (£1400+VAT?) so that's another benefit of going LM20.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Beillynoy said:


> Steering wheel looks good in alcantara -
> just like a Nismo item. Apparently the Nismo steering wheel is stupidly expensive (£1400+VAT?) so that's another benefit of going LM20.


It looks good but after a while feels horrible, the fluffy material absorbs all the sweat and starts going knotty and stained. After a couple years of use I would guess they have to be changed.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> It looks good but after a while feels horrible, the fluffy material absorbs all the sweat and starts going knotty and stained. After a couple years of use I would guess they have to be changed.


Think Rich (myself too) could handle changing the wheel (or retrim) every 2 or so years, rather than having the dull standard leather one.

Bargain too compared to the Mines one.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Best to get a combination of alcantara and leather retrim (Mines style) on the OEM wheel which is what I got done on mine, looks epic.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

That's amazing


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Was great to see it in the flesh yesterday Richard! At least we dis-proved the theory that having two MY17 Track Editions in the same location would cause mutual annihilation


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Great piece of kit, enjoy, it must go like the wind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nothing less than stunning !!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> It looks good but after a while feels horrible, the fluffy material absorbs all the sweat and starts going knotty and stained. After a couple years of use I would guess they have to be changed.


It depends how anal you want to be with making sure your hands are clean before you touch the wheel. I bought a Mines wheel a good couple of years ago and it's still perfect. 

I keep a tub of handwipes in the boot (don't ask!) and use one before every drive. I also brush and hoover it regularly and use alcantara cleaner once in a while. It's very pampered:

It's 'My Little Mines Wheel'.

Beautiful car by the way CT


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

sidepipe said:


> Was great to see it in the flesh yesterday Richard! At least we dis-proved the theory that having two MY17 Track Editions in the same location would cause mutual annihilation


Any pics.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

How much does the Alcon carbon brake setup cost roughly?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ac427 said:


> How much does the Alcon carbon brake setup cost roughly?


List price is £15-18,000 new.
It's not cheap and unless doing a new car like this I wouldn't have bothered. (or a big build track day nutter)

If you want the rotating mass saving you can get carbon discs to fit the stock calipers much cheaper.

A combination of the handling kit and the lighter brakes/wheels really does make the steering feel alive though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Richard, I spoke to Iain this morning. He is hugely proud of your car. He said that the track edition is an awesome machine as a starting point - praise indeed!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Richard, I spoke to Iain this morning. He is hugely proud of your car. He said that the track edition is an awesome machine as a starting point - praise indeed!


Thanks Adam,

Are you going to follow suit with a Track Edition?


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

V-SpecII said:


> Any pics.


I didn't take any at Silverstone though BarryP posted some on the MLR and there are a couple of mine and Richard's in there.

Richard posted some of his LM20 at the start of this thread ( just in case you missed them! ) and I posted a few of mine on collection day here.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Thanks Adam,
> 
> Are you going to follow suit with a Track Edition?


If (when) another GT-R graces my driveway, it will either be a TE or an R36.

Trouble is I need to pay for the driveway first. Can't see me spending £100k on a car when every penny is needed to build the house.

That's unless the Lick'n'Stick wrapping paper company I invested in, takes off sooner.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

What a awesome car and colour I love the spec on this one! When I first seen the MY17 I wasn't keen on the front bumper but it has really grown on me now and I really want one on my driveway haha. Have fun with your new purchase


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> If (when) another GT-R graces my driveway, it will either be a TE or an R36.
> Trouble is I need to pay for the driveway first. Can't see me spending £100k on a car when every penny is needed to build the house.
> That's unless the Lick'n'Stick wrapping paper company I invested in, takes off sooner.


It's simple, track edition with the LM20 mods CT17 has and the carbon brakes if you fancy, I think there are still a few LM20 slots left? Then just enjoy that beast until the R36 comes out! Or you may even wanna keep it! Plus as the R35 with be technically a special edition, the residuals will be good = win win win! fun fun fun!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> It's simple, track edition with the LM20 mods CT17 has and the carbon brakes if you fancy, I think there are still a few LM20 slots left? Then just enjoy that beast until the R36 comes out! Or you may even wanna keep it! Plus as the R35 with be technically a special edition, the residuals will be good = win win win! fun fun fun!


Not that simple.
Adam is a habitual tinkerer IMO, getting more fun out of development than actually driving.
If you look at his old cars they've generally been interesting projects, but quite often hardly ever driven.
I know this is just my opinion, but the LM20 is a bit too "here it is, done" for a habitual tinkerer.
The novelty would wear off quickly.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Not that simple.
> Adam is a habitual tinkerer IMO, getting more fun out of development than actually driving.
> If you look at his old cars they've generally been interesting projects, but quite often hardly ever driven.
> I know this is just my opinion, but the LM20 is a bit too "here it is, done" for a habitual tinkerer.
> The novelty would wear off quickly.


ahhh yes, forgot about that! good point well presented. When the car is already all sorted, there's nowhere else to go for a tinkerer to go. where the rest of us, spend time and sweat getting them sorted. :squintdan


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Utterly stunning car, I'm deeply envious.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

just to mix it up a bit... a guy on the battalion has a new LM20 with Litchfield EFR's fitted and stock internals, graph below... hubba hubba!

Mr.Litchfield says -


> new LM20 build making a comfortable 750bhp with our EFR turbo manifold kit and Race intercooler. It should make a great road car with its' nice smooth and warranty friendly torque curve


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That there is an example of what I can do.

Plus I know Iain well enough by now to be involved at the new product ideas stage. That's great fun for me. It's also why I see a track edition LM20 as the perfect canvas.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> That there is an example of what I can do.
> 
> Plus I know Iain well enough by now to be involved at the new product ideas stage. That's great fun for me. It's also why I see a track edition LM20 as the perfect canvas.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Watch this space.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Wow what a machine. Very Jelous.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations!

Awesome car and the ceramics etc. is just great.
The EFR turbos and intercooler would be the icing on the cake.

0-100 mph is quoted at 5.7 sec do you happen to know 0-120 mph or 200 km/h?

At the moment the LM20 is as fast as a Bugatti Veyron from 0-100 mph. 

WANT!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MonacoMaven said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Awesome car and the ceramics etc. is just great.
> The EFR turbos and intercooler would be the icing on the cake.
> ...


Thanks,

I don't know those times and have no plans to modify it further.
Some might and one already has with an LM20 but it's a modification package for the road really as that's where it will spend nearly all it's time.

If it gets to 100mph in 5.7 seconds the advantages of turbos would reduce that only a little.
The difference in performance would be from 100mph upwards mostly, more at high speed as the stock turbos run out of puff in the higher gears.

I have recently got back from the Euro Tour, the car has now done 3.500 miles in a little over two weeks.

And I like it how it is.



















Interesting to hear that there were only 4 LM20s to be ordered before all 20 were done.

And now at least one, maybe two other people are going for a Track Edition based one too.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful car, good taste mate ??


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Car looks great mate, and the colour is growing on me.
Any more pics of the road trip?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is that two orange LM20s on the trip?


----------



## Yellow 8 (Jun 19, 2017)

wow love it!!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

3500 miles in 2 weeks, well done!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Is that two orange LM20s on the trip?




No other car was an orange MY17 with same front splitter and rear bumper insert.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Thanks,
> no plans to modify it further.
> Some might and one already has with an LM20 but it's a modification package for the road really as that's where it will spend nearly all it's time..
> I have recently got back from the Euro Tour, the car has now done 3.500 miles in a little over two weeks.
> ...


All the cars you've tried and tested, and you've finally found the perfect car.. Halleluyah!! Who knew it would be an R35... 

the Track Edition LM20 was born.... the END! 



MonacoMaven said:


> Congratulations!
> Awesome car and the ceramics etc. is just great.
> At the moment the LM20 is as fast as a Bugatti Veyron from 0-100 mph.
> WANT!!!


:smokin::smokin:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chronos said:


> All the cars you've tried and tested, and you've finally found the perfect car.. Halleluyah!! Who knew it would be an R35...
> 
> the Track Edition LM20 was born.... the END!
> 
> :smokin::smokin:


Give him a year or so to come to his sense. :chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Only kidding.. of all the R35's the 17 is the 1 that I had a slight inclination for... Chrons I said 'slight' okay.. 

So the 17 GTR in a Track Edition is simply a Win Win situation...

Obviously the LM20 is just the Ultimate.. so with it packed in to the 17 TE GTR is just the Mega Wins all round. 

EDiT: Damn I could never take this back... but hey it only applies if I was made of £$£$£$£. opcorn:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Only kidding.. of all the R35's the 17 is the 1 that I had a slight inclination for... Chrons I said 'slight' okay..
> 
> So the 17 GTR in a Track Edition is simply a Win Win situation...
> 
> Obviously the LM20 is just the Ultimate.. so with it packed in to the 17 TE GTR is just the Mega Wins all round.


agreed, its the 8 years of tech and progression of the tuners, merged into the latest and probably best tweaked Nissan R35 so far, the my17. Not just because it's the newest, but because of the inside/outside cosmetic tweaks and car hardware tweaks by Nissan, coupled with the LM20 upgrades, and as said also the base Track edition, and brake upgrades just makes for an epic car.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

*Nismo vs LM20*

CT17 epic choice of car as already stated.

Can I ask, have you tried a Nismo GTR 2017?
It seems with the price of you Track pack car and with the CCX brakes you are pretty close to the price point if the Nismo (i'm guessing).

Would the "playful" driving dynamics of the Nismo be better or worse than the LM20? I know its subjective, but i guess im asking if a LM20 would be as adjustable as a Nismo?

So, could you upgrade a Nismo with your brakes and a tune and have the ultimate car? Or is the upgrades from Litchfield superior?

Im toying with the idea of getting either or. As I am not ready for the cardigan crowd of the Italian brands. But would like a serious "FU" car.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

So does it have back seats? I thought the track edition did not come with recaro***8217;s? Love this Gtr so much! Do the rear bumper upper vents come with the track pack??


----------



## Gatwickgtr (Dec 22, 2017)

Absolutely stunning. Litchfield strikes again. ***128077;***128513;***128513;


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SklyaFett said:


> So does it have back seats? I thought the track edition did not come with recaro***8217;s? Love this Gtr so much! Do the rear bumper upper vents come with the track pack??


The MY17 Track Edition has rear seats.
It was the MY11/12 that didn't.

No, the rear Nismo style vents are part of the LM20 package but available separately.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MonacoMaven said:


> CT17 epic choice of car as already stated.
> 
> Can I ask, have you tried a Nismo GTR 2017?
> It seems with the price of you Track pack car and with the CCX brakes you are pretty close to the price point if the Nismo (i'm guessing).
> ...


Sorry for the late reply.

If buying a Nismo I wouldn't want to modify it.
My car was still around £25,000 cheaper than s Nismo but stops faster, accelerates faster and has a better ride on the road.
Comparing new to new.

I can't get my head around a £150,000 Nismo having steel brakes.
While the Nismo would hold more residual value.

If buying a Nismo to go as well it would need carbon brakes and tuning.
So you would be around £40-50,000 more than my Track Edition LM20.
Yet the Track Edition has the same a lot of the Nismo bits under the skin including hubs, wider front wings and the important chassis bonding.

I can't justify £40-£50,000 more for a modified Nismo that goes as well and looks a bit different personally.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

R35 Boxer said:


> Best to get a combination of alcantara and leather retrim (Mines style) on the OEM wheel which is what I got done on mine, looks epic.
> 
> R35 Boxer, do you happen to have a photo of your steering wheel?


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

CT17 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> If buying a Nismo I wouldn't want to modify it.
> My car was still around £25,000 cheaper than s Nismo but stops faster, accelerates faster and has a better ride on the road.
> ...


Hi CT17,

Finally getting around to selling my GTR and going for a Litchfield LM 20 OR Nismo.

I am finding it very difficult to decide.
All inputs and opinions needed.

1. Im getting it in left hand drive, so that add's another 10.000 GBP or so.
2. Would do what you did with boot, spoiler, trackpack and brakes.

Price get's awfully close to a Nismo, so I might just take the plunge!.
But then again it would end up at Litchfield and I would be back on the treadmill.

I was thinking of building a track car that is still drivable.
So adding race suspension, race intercooler and and and.. 

I might just do one crazy build and keep it, as new emmisons rules will end these toys very soon.

Did you sell your's?


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

> Hi CT17,
> 
> Finally getting around to selling my GTR and going for a Litchfield LM 20 OR Nismo.
> 
> ...



Is there any new LM20's left to order??


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow, that car looks amazing! Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes....


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats buddy. Looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## mike746 (Jul 8, 2015)

what a great read, really enjoying this thread


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Just amazing you have way to much money spare!

Bobby


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bobbie said:


> Just amazing you have way to much money spare!
> 
> Bobby


Not really, I'm just driving about in it. :nervous:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Not really, I'm just driving about in it. :nervous:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bobby


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

C5ale said:


> Is there any new LM20's left to order??


Last I heard a couple of weeks back only number 19 had not been sold or allocated yet.

So just the one.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

CT17 said:


> C5ale said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any new LM20's left to order??
> ...


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice car and modification, litchfields have done a great job. And great marketing with the limited edition, and for people to buy into it is superb, for me its just a very nice modified GTR. 
What they should do is, with that 60bhp over the Nismo, litchfields should take it to the Nuremberg, put Dunlop's back on it and show Nismo how to do it, and break there lap time, and make it truly worthy of being a limited edition. 

That's just my opinion of course, Just love the carbon discs


----------

